# Pc enciende sin más y no emite pitidos ni imagén



## wblack (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola tengo un pc con una placa base winfast k8s760mg, creo que hubo una subida de tensión o no sé, pero nos fuimos de viaje y cuando volvimos (fue un mes) e intentamos encender el pc, no enciende y he visto un condensador un poco abombado por arriba, estoy por sustituirlo de otra placa, porque no sé donde conseguir unos condensadores.


un saludo. Espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## carlosenati (Dic 13, 2013)

bueno si te fuiste de viaje no creo que la hayas dejado encendida no,pero antes de tocar la placa madre revisa tu ram ,tarjeta de vídeo ,o tu sistema operativo generalmente eso yo lo reviso con un windows booteable que tengo


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola Wblack, aunque sea un poco tarde para el consejo la próxima vez que hagas un viajes así es mejor desconectarla, ya que uno nunca sabe como puede estar el clima y entre las tormentas, los cortes de energía y demás cosas muchos son los aparatos que pueden sufrir ese fin.
Lo que dice Carlos es incorrecto en cierto punto ya que como decís no da imagen ni sonido así que un SO booteable es imposible de utilizar.
Lo de las Ram sin puedes probar, en primer lugar desconecta todo y limpialo con aire o un pincel, usa pulsera antiestatica o simplemente hazlo estando descalzo.
Una vez que esté todo limpio identifica los posibles condensadores que estén inflados, esto sucede siempre por problemas de temperatura, generalmente son condensadores que soportan hasta 105ºC pero periodos prolongados a estas temperaturas los dañan en muy poco tiempo.
Si tiene la posibilidad cambia la fuente por una nueva, cuando tengas todo limpia y la fuente cambiada, quita las memorias RAM y limpia muy bien sus zócalos, y te paso un truco por si no lo sabías, toma una goma de borrar blanca (las de lápiz) y limpia todos los contactos de las memorias por ambos lados, muchas son las PC's que solucionaron este problema de esta manera.
Finalmente conecta todo y prueba a encender, si el problema persiste es muy probable que sea tu placa madre la que esté dañada y más probable aún teniendo los condensadores inflados.
Si te vas a decidir a cambiarlos te recomiendo que no los desueldes completamente, prueba tratando de quitarlo como si los arrancaras (Obviamente con mucho cuidado) la idea es dejar las patas del condensador soldadas aunque sea unos milímetros y sobre lo que quede soldar el otro.
Esto te puede evitar daños aún mayores a la placa además de que la maltrata mucho menos que el método convencional de desoldado.
Si cambiando los condensadores el problema persiste, tendrías que revisar cambiando el micro, la memoria RAM y utilizando una placa de video PCI para descartar que el problema no sea solamente el video integrado en la placa base.

Podría hablarte mucho más pero se haría demasiado largo, si tenes dudas solo avisa, espero que te haya servido de algo.

Un saludo!


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 13, 2013)

Elvis! dijo:


> los condensadores inflados.
> Si te vas a decidir a cambiarlos te recomiendo que no los desueldes completamente, prueba tratando de quitarlo como si los arrancaras (Obviamente con mucho cuidado) la idea es dejar las patas del condensador soldadas aunque sea unos milímetros y sobre lo que quede soldar el otro.
> Esto te puede evitar daños aún mayores a la placa además de que la maltrata mucho menos que el método convencional de desoldado.



Coincido en todo lo que venías diciendo excepto eso 

Considero que es bastante necesario desoldar (con paciencia) el electrolítico y reemplazarlo como corresponde. El hecho de dejar "patas" ahí producirá una pequeña inductancia que disminuirá el rendimiento del capacitor y no olvides que ellos son de bajo ESR, porque trabajarán en altas frecuencias.

Saludos.

PD: está genial tu nick!!!  un capo Maxwell


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2013)

Mostdistortion , las placas de PC son multilayer , o sea un sanguchito de 5 capas de cobre con 4 intermedias de aislante , desoldar y quitar capacitores se puede hacer y de hecho lo hacemos , pero existe* un enorme riesgo* de que se piante uno de los layers internos  y sonaste , caput , chau placa .

Por eso se los suele cortar al medio , retirar con cuidado todo el cadaver y soldar el nuevo a los dos alambrecitos que han quedado. Se inclina hacia el costado y se pone alguna gota de cemento de contacto o de pistola caliente para evitar vibraciones


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 13, 2013)

*Mostdistortion*, las inductancias se producen justamente en bobinas no en unas patitas de 2mm de largo, lo que aclaró *DOSMETROS *fue algo que no expliqué para no hacer tan largo el post, pero esa es la razón para no desoldar los condensadores, la cantidad de layers, por eso también al desoldar estos condensadores habremos notado que cuesta mucho más que en otro equipos, es porque no hay que desoldar un layer sino varios y forzosamente hay que tironear.
Yo como experiencia personal puedo decir que en una oportunidad perdí unos de los pines del condensador y no me quedó otro remedio que pegarlo lo más cerca posible y tirar dos cables pequeños..Se que es un desastre hacer eso y no es algo que haría siempre pero de todos modos a pesar de tener 5cm de cable la mother funcionó correctamente y todavía no se queja.
Y gracias por lo del nick 

Un saludo y esperamos a que que hizo *Wblack*


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 14, 2013)

Elvis! dijo:


> *Mostdistortion*, las inductancias se producen justamente en bobinas no en unas patitas de 2mm de largo,



Ahí va alta frecuencia, alta corriente y poco voltaje  por eso yo no recomendaría eso
y es la primera vez que escucho eso en una computadora 

En algo de 5 mother medias nuevas (zócalo LGA775) he visto lo lento que funde ése estaño (por los planos de potencia) pero aún así he cambiado dejando como única marca un poco de resina a los lados... No me parece que sea tan difícil por eso lo decía.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2013)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> he visto lo lento que funde ése estaño (por los planos de potencia)


 
Y porque es estaño libre de plomo con un punto de fusión más alto


----------



## wblack (Dic 17, 2013)

Hola compañeros!! pues todavía no lo he mirado ya que tengo mucho jaleo con demás equipos, en primer lugar quiero aclarar algo, es un solo condensador el que falla, pienso yo, segundo lo de la goma de borrar... yo no tengo problemas con la ram, sin las ram ni pita, está claro que ni carga bios ni nada, problema de la placa. tercero quiero quitarle el condensador a otra placa que tengo y ponersela, ya que en mi zona está complicado comprarlos. Está misma noche me pongo a cambiarlo, a no ser que me digan que no, espero sus respuesta. Am antes de irme aclarar que una ram es nueva y la fuente es nueva, la fuente anterior parece que me _*quemó*_ la placa.


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 18, 2013)

Pues a probar amigo, cámbialo y nos vas informando.
Ya habiendo descartado las demás posibilidades solo queda probar cambiando el condensador.


----------



## wblack (Dic 21, 2013)

Una pregunta dá igual que sea de mayor voltaje pero que tengan los mismos uf?
Uno es de 2200 uf, 6.3 v y otro de 220uf 10v.


----------



## analogico (Dic 21, 2013)

antes 
prueba quitando el cable de 4 pines amarillo negro
y enciende
si el ventilador gira 
apaga y 
mide continuidad entre los pines 12 y gnd del conector
si es 0 falla mosfet


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2013)

wblack dijo:


> Una pregunta dá igual que sea de mayor voltaje pero que tengan los mismos uf?
> Uno es de 2200 uf, 6.3 v y otro de *220*uf 10v.


 
Eso es 10 veces menos capacidad , no habría problemas con 2.200uF 10V *105ºC *


----------



## chorry (Dic 21, 2013)

a ver . .aclara la duda: no enciende o enciende la pc y se queda en pantalla negra (giran los ventiladores, la fuente, hace ruido ..??)bueno, para descartar, desconecta todo y deja solo conectados la placa, ram y procesador a la fuente ... luego enciendes y me cuentas q*ue* pasa ..t*a*mb*ién* prueba desconectar completamente la fuente de la placa, sacas la pila y la dejas tirada buen tienpo .. algo de 1/2 hora .. regresas, conectas la fuente a la placa y pruebas ..


----------



## wblack (Dic 22, 2013)

Hola buenas a todos, cambié los condensadores, pero voy a ver si compro el de 2200 um porque los que he sacado de otra placa están un poco hinchados menos los más peques. He probado a quitar el cable de cuatro (amarillo y negro) y se enciende sola no tengo ni que darle al boton esté o no éste cable conectado, y no ocurre nada.


----------



## analogico (Dic 22, 2013)

estas probando sin el gabinete?

revisaste la pila 
mide los 3,2V


----------



## wblack (Dic 22, 2013)

Hola es de 2,65 v, me he dado cuenta de que cuando al cabo de una hora o dos casi, activo el interruptor de la fuente y se enciende sola y se apaga, giran los ventiladores, pero se apaga, desactivo y vuelvo a activar y enciende, pero ya no se apaga, sigue sin dar imagen. Estoy probando la placa fuera del chasis.

un saludo


----------



## analogico (Dic 22, 2013)

wblack dijo:


> Hola es de 2,65 v, me he dado cuenta de que cuando al cabo de una hora o dos casi, activo el interruptor de la fuente y se enciende sola y se apaga, giran los ventiladores, pero se apaga, desactivo y vuelvo a activar y enciende, pero ya no se apaga, sigue sin dar imagen. Estoy probando la placa fuera del chasis.
> 
> un saludo



la pila CR2032 esta mala,debe medir 3V ,  ese pudo haber sido todo el problema
debiste haberla cambiado al principio
cambiala y
y luego resetea el bios desde el jumper


----------



## wblack (Dic 23, 2013)

Nada le he cambiado la pila y no funciona. Y cuando le doy al boton de la fuente no me enciende gira el ventilador unas cuantas vueltas y se para y así tengo que estar hasta que se enciende a la primera.

un saludo.


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 23, 2013)

Lo que podrías hacer es comenzar a hacer mediciones mas precisas, no solo probar cambiando capacitores, usar componentes nuevos en lo posible.<
Si podes monta un medidor de ESR para los capacitores y un medidor de mosfets que también son circuitos sencillos y muy útiles, así vas a poder descartar mucho mejor si algún componente especifico está molestando.
Por como describís la falla..Al parecer un componente debe estar jodido y al momento de encender la motherboard no llega a la tensión requerida o activa algún tipo de protección que no le permite comenzar con el encendido.
Un saludo!


----------



## analogico (Dic 24, 2013)

aclara el pc enciende solo
 enciende y se apaga
 o no enciende

cosas que puedes hacer 

revisar la pila nueva
que sea nueva no significa que este buena

revisar los fusibles son los verdes

y actualizar el bios



si nada de eso  funciona
 tienes un problema mas grave


----------



## wblack (Ene 9, 2014)

Elvis! dijo:


> Lo que podrías hacer es comenzar a hacer mediciones mas precisas, no solo probar cambiando capacitores, usar componentes nuevos en lo posible.<
> Si podes monta un medidor de ESR para los capacitores y un medidor de mosfets que también son circuitos sencillos y muy útiles, así vas a poder descartar mucho mejor si algún componente especifico está molestando.
> Por como describís la falla..Al parecer un componente debe estar jodido y al momento de encender la motherboard no llega a la tensión requerida o activa algún tipo de protección que no le permite comenzar con el encendido.
> Un saludo!



Muchísimas gracias, buscaré por el foro a ver si encuentro algo, me interesaría montarlos.

saludos






analogico dijo:


> aclara el pc enciende solo
> enciende y se apaga
> o no enciende
> 
> ...



La pila da 3v, los fusibles si no me equivoco son unos cuadraditos verdes con una X, y una barra arriba y abajo, están todos bien, voy a cambiar el último condensador a ver si hay suerte, intentaré que sea de 10v como mucho el de 2200uf. 

A lo de que se enciende y se apaga voy a intentar aclararlo, yo conecto el cable de corriente de la fuente a la red y el pc se enciende solo, yo puedo apagarlo de atrás porque de delante no me deja.Y cuando le doy al boton de la fuente no me enciende cómo si lo hubiese enchufado recientemente, gira el ventilador unas cuantas vueltas y se para y así tengo que estar hasta que se enciende a la primera. Mañana iré a comprar el condensador de 2200uf y digo a ver que pasa si no me tocará hacerme los instrumentos que el compañero me ha recomendado. Dejo unas fotos de la placa base.













saludos.


----------



## agamenondsl (Ene 24, 2014)

Proba con otra fuente a ver que pasa...


----------



## wblack (Mar 2, 2014)

Reemplacé el condensador de 2200 y tampoco... enciende pero no dá ni imagén ni pita, sigue muerta.


----------



## agamenondsl (Mar 4, 2014)

si no probaste, cambia la ram.
saludos.


----------



## wblack (Mar 4, 2014)

La ram es nueva... además que debe de pitar sin ram.


----------



## DjWatz (Jul 13, 2014)

Hola,no soy muy diestro en esto pero, has probado chequear la temperatura del micro? tal vez la pasta térmica este algo seca y este sobre calentando, eso explicaría la interrupción del booteo. otra puede ser la fuente, verifica que el fan de esta este girando y que no se sobre caliente. en dado caso retira todos los discos duros y lectores, desconecta los periféricos a excepción del monitor, y retira las tarjetas PCI.
Ahora si sigue sin funcionar, prueba usando otra fuente, y limpia bien la caja para evitar el polvo.
Si aun sigue sin funcionar, puede ser que la tarjeta gráfica no quiera tirar vídeo, por lo que te sujiero la cambies o retires si es por PCI, o instala una para probar si se quemo la integrada.
Si nada de esto sirve entonces no se me ocurre nada, suerte!


----------

